# Cored potatoes



## bigal (Mar 30, 2007)

Haven't seen this here, that I remember anyway.  Just thought about it this morn as I'm smoke'n a brisket.

Take a potatoe and core it(like an apple) in the middle WIDTH ways, not length. (could do it length, i haven't tried that)

After you core it, save that core and cut the core in about 1/3's, you will use each end as a plug.  

Put one plug in and put a little olive oil in the other side(the hole), sprinkle a little kosher salt in. 

Now take a clove of garlic(skin'd and nice) that would fit in there and shove it in there.  Cap/plug the hole.

put your potatoe on a some alum foil, pour a little olive oil on the tater, add a little salt and some of your favorite rub.  Wrap in foil and stick it in the smoker.

I like to take them off when they are kinda soft, not too soft, but you know.  

Tastes really good.  Smoked garlic would be awsome!


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 30, 2007)

i havent seen these on the board either but we use to make them with butter and various spices on the grill... havent thought about doing them for years.

thanks for the reminder...

yours sound good with the EVOO in them


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 31, 2007)

Wonder how some fried bacon and cheese would work in the middle?


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks Big AL.......never heard of this but sounds like a great idea, and like Debi suggested the possibilties are endless.


----------



## mckenna (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds good spray boy!!!!  Just put one on Ol'Traeger a few minutes ago for a go round.  I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 15, 2007)

every day that I come i here I see stuff like this and slap my forehead.  What a great idea! I'm so glad I read this forum!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 15, 2007)

Great idea.  I see a ton of variations possible.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

